# افحص جهازك من الاختراق



## الانبا ونس (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*في حالة المنفذ مفتوح أى مخترق ستجد كلمة OPEN باللون الأحمر . 


و اما في حالة المنفذ مغلق (أى أنه يمكن الوصول إليه ولكنه لم يخترق 


بعد) فستجد كلمة CLOSED باللون الأصفر . 


أما إذا كان حائط الصد عندك قوى ولا يسمح بالأختراق فستجد كلمة 


SECURE باللون الأخضر وهى عبارة عن أن المنافذ لديك آمنه ومضمونة 


من أى أختراق.



رابط الفحص..*​http://probe.hackerwatch.org/probe/probe.asp


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي الانبا ونس علي المعلومات الجديده دي



وربنا يباركك


----------



## zezousa (8 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

تم الفحص وكله تمام 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا لمروركم وربنا يحرسنا *


----------



## bonguy (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً ليك بجد بس عايز اعرف لما الاقي فيه حاجات مخترقة , المفروض اعمل ايه يا انبا ونس؟؟


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*تشوف تفرد ونذو جديد المفروض وتنزل اتنى فيروس ​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (20 أكتوبر 2008)

معلش انا بصراحة مش فاهمة ادور على الحاجا ت دى فين يعنى ايه المنفذ اصلا ؟ معلش انا مش بفهم فى الكمبيوتر جامد

شكرا ليك على المعلومة


----------



## الحوت (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*الحمد لله كل النتائج secure 

اكتشاف جميل شكرا ليكي .*


----------



## gorg_star (20 أكتوبر 2008)

كلة تمام شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليك على الموضوع الجميل ده
وكله تمام ومفيش اختراق من اى جهه امنيه
هههههه


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## رانا (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر​


----------



## سمير نجيب تعلب (3 ديسمبر 2008)

:Love_Letter_Open: الجهاز عندي مخترق اعمل ايه  وشكرا:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## totty (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*كله تمااااااااام

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر​*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*كله تمااااااااام
هو حد يقدر عليناا.
شكراااااااا علي الموضوع الرائع​*


----------

